# red lobster remodel next



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking for any advice or friendly respectful help....

I took on a red lobster remodel.... I'm not too concerned price wise...my big concern is travel, considering its about an hour and 45 minutes away and in an area I am unfamilar with....

Basically just want to see if anyone has done these and if there is anything to watch for or anything I should be concerned with?

Thank you in advance....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If it smells fishy, send it back.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm looking for any advice or friendly respectful help...


:lol:



richmondpainting said:


> I took on a red lobster remodel.... I'm not too concerned price wise...my big concern is travel, considering its about an hour and 45 minutes away and in an area I am unfamilar with....
> 
> Basically just want to see if anyone has done these and if there is anything to watch for or anything I should be concerned with?
> 
> Thank you in advance....


just have fun, you working nights? I do Gucci's in southern Calif. I'm on my 3rd one. just get it done and be clean is all they want. their only goal is to complete the project as fast as they can so it doesn't disrupt their sales anymore than it has.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> :lol:
> 
> just have fun, you working nights? I do Gucci's in southern Calif. I'm on my 3rd one. just get it done and be clean is all they want. their only goal is to complete the project as fast as they can so it doesn't disrupt their sales anymore than it has.


That's what it sounds like...we have only discussed the staining and they want meet to paint the ceiling grid at night come Monday...so I assume sooo...

Doesn't bother me either way...I'm some what young and I've wanted this commercial type work for a long time...so I'll do what I have to do to keep them happy and more coming


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How'd the Burger King turn out?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> How'd the Burger King turn out?


Going really good...dry wallers were holding us up...but should turn out really good...especially the exterior...that's a little more our speed nd more up our alley..


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You coming down in Illinois, or further north in WI?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You coming down in Illinois, or further north in WI?


North...why? I hear the union is big in Chicago....I get alot of requests to bid but some say union required and some don't....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Traveling? Working nights? The thing about taking on that roll is guys will do it to get their foot in the door but the problem is the door they got into is a traveling night job. It never seems to go anyplace else. Just something I noticed over the years. But hey, if you like to travel and work nights...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> Traveling? Working nights? The thing about taking on that roll is guys will do it to get their foot in the door but the problem is the door they got into is a traveling night job. It never seems to go anyplace else. Just something I noticed over the years. But hey, if you like to travel and work nights...


I like money and sure beats residential...lowest bidder wins repaints....that's not what all my work is but a good part...

The nights don't bother me tho....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> North...why? I hear the union is big in Chicago....I get alot of requests to bid but some say union required and some don't....


Was just curious is all. And yes, the union is strong in commercial here in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I'm also signed up for those on-line bid notices, and it still amazes me the amount of "union required" e-mails I get.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Was just curious is all. And yes, the union is strong in commercial here in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I'm also signed up for those on-line bid notices, and it still amazes me the amount of "union required" e-mails I get.


Some will say union required and i ll get a invatation from another company for the same job and it won't. There is an olive garden coming up in Chicago...I might throw a number in for the fun of it.... I'm sure they will be able to tell...I did here that some contractors put "union required" on it...just to keep the union away...and so they don't picket the job...but they will use non union guys...don't know how true it is tho...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

And were started......


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I like money and sure beats residential...lowest bidder wins repaints....


I think that lowest bidder normally wins the commercial bids. Maybe you are the lowest bidder and you don't even know it. 

Just sayin'!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> I think that lowest bidder normally wins the commercial bids. Maybe you are the lowest bidder and you don't even know it.
> 
> Just sayin'!


I dont doubt it . But its still way more money than the residential.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I dont doubt it . But its still way more money than the residential.


Rich, you ever think that subbing for Certa Pro fooked your mind up as to residential price structure?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Rich, you ever think that subbing for Certa Pro fooked your mind up as to residential price structure?


 
:thumbsup::laughing::notworthy:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We just finished a super cuts.  No money there

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

chrisn said:


> :thumbsup::laughing::notworthy:


I have no price structure....im usually around 60%-80% of the price


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Some will say union required and i ll get a invatation from another company for the same job and it won't. There is an olive garden coming up in Chicago...I might throw a number in for the fun of it.... I'm sure they will be able to tell...I did here that some contractors put "union required" on it...just to keep the union away...and so they don't picket the job...but they will use non union guys...don't know how true it is tho...


You'll be alright on the Olive Garden, they aren't real Italians, lol.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

1camper said:


> You'll be alright on the Olive Garden, they aren't real Italians, lol.


Yeah - if you mess up you won't be sleeping with the fishes. You'll only be in the shallow water with the langostini.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Yeah - if you mess up you won't be sleeping with the fishes. You'll only be in the shallow water with the langostini.


Has a upside to it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

1camper said:


> You'll be alright on the Olive Garden, they aren't real Italians, lol.


they are all Mexicans here


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I dont doubt it . But its still way more money than the residential.


I have many pics, and stories posted here on Paint Talk detailing both areas of contracting.

I strongly disagree with your opinion.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

chrisn said:


> they are all Mexicans here


It's a sad day when Mexicans prepare French cuisine in an upscale establishment far more skillfully than the French chefs.

(yeah, i know, i changed it up to french)


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> I have many pics, and stories posted here on Paint Talk detailing both areas of contracting.
> 
> I strongly disagree with your opinion.


must just be my pricing or territory? idk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> must just be my pricing or territory? idk


 
or attitude?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> must just be my pricing or territory? idk


Maybe, hard to say without seeing the nuts and bolts of your operation.

My initial thought is your residential pricing needs to go up 75%.


----------

